# Autoimmune arthritis



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds great, good luck.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

Please update your progress, my wife has ankylosing spondylitis and I am interested in what you discover.


----------

